# +++ صلاة القديسة الشهيدة مارينا +++



## مينا إبن الفادى (30 يناير 2012)

*صلاة القديسة الشهيدة مارينا*  

 ​ *صلاة القديسة الشهيدة مارينا

*
*(صلاة   القديسة   مارينا)*​* 





اللهم انك انت رفعت السموات وبسطت الارض اسمع منى طلبتى .اسالك يا رب من
اجل كل خاطئ يسالك باسمى هو فى توبة عن كل خطاياة امح كل ذنوبة 
كل من اوقد (انار) هيكلى اعطة ما يسأله
منك
كل من وفد إلى هيكلى أعطه ما يسأله منك​ 
كل من حضر فى مجلس قضاء مفزع ويذكر اسمى بامانة صحيحة -فليغلب يارب
اعداءة 
كل من بنى هيكلا على اسمى او كتب قصة شهادتى اعطة يارب ما يفرح بة قلبة
وكل من بة مرض من الامراض وسالك منة الشفاء باسمى ان كنت تشاء حياتة امنحة
يارب الصحة سريعا من جميع اعلالة و اسقامة الجسدانية والنفسية 
كل من حضر بيعتى او سمع قصة شهادتى تحنن علية يارب بغفران خطاياة 

كل من وقع فى امر صعب او فى حكومة مرعبة وطلب اليك طلبة قوية باسمى يارب
انصرة على اعداءة 
كل من سالك يارب وهو فى طريق مخيف او برية او بحر اعنة وردة سالما الى
مسكنة 
كل من عمل تذكارى اذكرة يارب فى يوم وقوفة بين يديك ولا توقفة فى دينونة 
كل من يجتمعون فى يوم تذكارى من الكهنة والارخنة والشعب والمؤمنين باسمك
فى هيكلك المقدس ويذكرون اسم عبدتك نيحهم يارب مع هؤلاء القديسين
منقووووول ​* 
​


----------



## sparrow (30 يناير 2012)

امين يارب
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## totty (4 فبراير 2012)

*أمــــــــــــين
قديسة معروفة بشفاعتها  القويه
يارب اعنا وساعدنا بشفاعة القديسة مارينا
أمـــــــين*​


----------

